# Mel who ate rocks



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you trust your vet? Have you asked him what he would do if this were his dog? Does he think that Mel will have a good chance of surviving the surgery?

A lot depends on your financial resources. If you have the money, I would consider doing the surgery to remove the rocks if it would buy you a few weeks or months where he is feeling good. If you're not going to do chemo and money is a concern, it may be the kindest thing not fight this. I also am a big believer in quality over quantity. I don't think anyone is going to have a crystal ball, I wish someone did. 

I am so sorry you're having to go through this, I hope that you will be able to sort through the choices and make the best one for your boy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Way back when I first started I had read about several Goldens with rocks in their stomach. In fact it was in my club's newsletter. I am surprised I don't hear about this more. I believe that it was reported that one Golden had 6 lbs. of . rock in its stomach. (Don't blame me for a poor memory, please!)


----------

